# Word of the Day - Cataclysmic



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

Cataclysmic: Causing ruin or destruction

The eruption of Vesuvius in 79AD had cataclysmic effects on the towns of Pompeii and Herculaneum, as did the atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

I do sometimes think a cataclysmic end will fall upon the world in my lifetime.


----------



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I do sometimes think a cataclysmic end will fall upon the world in my lifetime.


You little ray of sunshine


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Could this be related to Catattude???


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Could it be related to Catapulting yourself to another planet?


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

It's good to see you back and posting,  @Glowworm 
Even if it _is_ a word like _cataclysmic !    

I hope that's _not_ a word we'd have a frequent need to use, 
OR,  to spell correctly, either. 
_


----------



## RubyK (May 3, 2021)

Just the word _cataclysmic_ scares me. It always brings to mind the atom bomb that was dropped on Japan during WW2.


----------



## ohioboy (May 3, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Cataclysmic: Causing ruin or destruction
> 
> The eruption of Vesuvius in 79AD had cataclysmic effects on the towns of Pompeii and Herculaneum, as did the atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki



I had a cataclysmic orgasmic eruption.


----------

